# EP Junior- EPC no fault warrent



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

I've looked at buying an EPC controller but having read posts on this site I was put off.

Then I thought, "well there are two sides to every story and perhaps the posts I've read are just by the minority who've had problems".

But the more I read the worse it got. But there was no real evidence offered by Paul to quash the rumours of poor quality build and low performance issues.

I'm now getting PMs from him trying to win me over so I'll buy one. He offers no real evidence that his controllers are any good...just tries to ignore the views of the others and says that all the photos shown on here must be of a prototype.

Some might suggest that he's selling crap and that his controllers are built by one handed blind monkeys. I would not suggest that but others might.

Good luck with getting a refund and I'm sorry for your experiences with EPC.

Funny how Paul has not posted on this thread!!??


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Ace_bridger said:


> ...so I'll buy one.


Uhm. You're gonna buy an EPC despite all you've read? You're serious?!?

Man. No wonder there's no shortage of scammers in the world...


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

Hell no!!!

"He's PMing me so I'll buy one"...ok, badly worded..."he's PMing me to try and persuade me to buy one" would have been better worded.

I'm not wasting my hard earned cash on a box of homemade trash. 

I'm going to buy an Open Revolt from Paul and Sabrina.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

*whew*

Ok, you got me worried there for a while...


----------

